# Breeding setups?



## Grim (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello!

I've decided to start breeding as a hobby. I'll be starting with Petsmart mice, as I don't have a whole lot of options in my area (also because they've had satins in stock lately and I can't help myself), and I'm staying small to start. I have no problem culling and I have options to place adult mice, if I need to do so.

My question is this--what's the best breeding setup for beginners? I've heard some recommendations for ventilated Sterilite bins, some for aquariums, some for stacked bins.

I've bred Egyptian Spiny Mice in the past, and my setup then was to have all the females in one communal aquarium. The males were housed individually in like smaller carrying-type cages (large enough though for a wheel, etc.). However fancy mice have a _lot_ more babies than spinies do, so I'm not sure if that setup would be the most efficient or not. Spinies also don't chew quite as badly as fancy mice, so something like this was suitable for the males:









How did you start out? What are your recommendations?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I started off with a bunch of 10 gal aquariums, but as others will tell you, they are heavy, and a little awkward to lug around (cleaning). I rather like them, and I've been using them for kindling, but I am starting to transition into modified storage bins for the larger groups.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you sure there are no breeders near you?...where are you located? You may be surprised!

for cages I use converted bins and Lee's large reptile breeder cages (these are my FAVORITE...17.75" x 12" x 6.88") and a couple larger aquariums for females that aren't currently being bred.


----------



## Grim (Mar 12, 2012)

@Frizzle: I have one 10g aquarium that I'm going to start the females in (only planning on 3 max), but they are heavy! The more I read about the Sterilite bins the more appealing they are.

@Stina: I have found one breeder in the area but they seem to have the same quality mice as the Petsmart (they may even supply the Petsmart, I'm not sure). I'm in the Blacksburg area of Virginia, so if you know of any breeders that would be great! I'd never heard of the reptile cages, I'll definitely check those out. Thanks!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Rhasputin is in the Richmond area...that's not too terribly far from you...not sure if she knows of anyone else that would be closer.

Petsmart's mice come from large scale, USDA licensed, mill breeders. They cannot buy and sell stock from unlicensed breeders.


----------



## Grim (Mar 12, 2012)

Neat! I'll definitely ask. I think my boyfriend has some mountain bike races in that area which I'm probably going to end up going along on--would definitely make the trip worthwhile!

Also that is interesting. I don't know if the breeder in the area is licensed or not. They present themselves as a business, rather than a hobby breeder, but I don't know if they've got the paperwork to back that up or not.

I was considering getting the does from Petsmart (since I do like their coloration a great deal) and a buck from the local breeder and making weeding out infirmities my breeding goal. I don't ever expect to get to show type (I prefer the pet look, plus I'm not really interested in showing at all) but improving that stock would be an interesting little project.

It's been kind of depressing because I'll find websites and listings for breeders in the area, only to find out they've been obsolete for years now.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I understand your frustration Grim. I drove from Baltimore to Ohio for mice and I am now working with a group to import them from Germany. It's tough in the states to find nice mice. 
I make it down to VA monthy, but saddly on the other side of the state to visit my parents. You can also pay to have mice shipped, but it would have to be to Richmond or another larger airport. It costs about 150 bucks to ship in most cases. 
My GF went to Tech and we actually are planning a trip out there so she can show me around. If you are still around and looking by then I would be happy to bring mice with me. It's about an 8 hour drive.


----------



## Grim (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh wow, that's a pretty long haul! I would love to meet up with you. I may also be going up to the Baltimore area over the summer, so that's another possibility.
When were you planning on coming down?


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a combination of converted bins, aquariums and XL kritter keepers. Tanks are heavy and obnoxious so I tend to use them as 'back up' when I don't have any available bins or KKs to house mice. I have about 4 KKs, 2 5 1/2 gals, 2 10 gals, a 20 long and about 10 converted bins of varied size. I tend to keep my numbers fairly low here, between 20-50 mice at any given time.

On the subject of local breeders in the US and here in the east coast, it is difficult. I know of only two of us that breed in FL. I received mice from a breeder in GA, so it was a long haul (I live ALL the way down in the keys) but I know of many others that have traveled further.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Have you checked the... I think it might be C&P Pets there in Blacksburg? Or are they even still around? When I lived there just 3 years ago they were in a little shopping center by a Taco Bell, but with Petsmart coming in there was a good chance they had to close. I got some fancy mice from them when I lived there. Not breeder quality or very typey, but they DID have a good range of colors, and they were very sweet. All in all it was a good pet store.

I have four tanks, but honestly don't like to use them. I use almost entirely plastic bins. It's MUCH more cost effective to me, and I've only ever had once incident where some girls chewed out, and it was because the water bottle didn't fit tight in the hole I had drilled for it. Also, I still have several of those Kritter Keeper type cages, the "XL" sized ones. I use them for boys that I'm growing on to decide if I want to keep them, and when I only had pet shop size bucks they were suitable for homes for them if necessary. The only issue I ever noticed is they would sometimes chew at the soft plastic top where they could climb up the water bottle and get to it, but a little hot glue and mesh fixed it.

Edit: I just realized I said Blacksburg. I meant Christansburg!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I use converted sterylite bins as well. I find them easy to clean and de-stinking them is as easy as wiping them with a wet paper towel (in the case of my mice anyway)
I notice the chewing can be a small issue with the bins as well, but at least they are affordable.
I had a mouse chew off all the adhesive on my tank..I could buy 5 new tanks with the same price it would be to repair thew old one.
I understand stock frustration too.

Baltimore in the summer..your not attending otakon are you?
I'll be there, and I might have a few decent mice to spare by that time.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I used one of those reptile tubs as shown in the picture and the mice broke the spindles on the side and managed to escape so they went back.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I love my lab cages, I would never use anything different. Strong, escape proof and last forever


----------



## Grim (Mar 12, 2012)

Lab cages sound pretty sweet but I've no idea where to go about finding some of those.

I did get some Sterilite tubs that I'll be converting in the next few days! I looked at the reptile breeders, and then I looked at the bins, and decided I liked $7 for a 71 quart tub a lot better than $15 for a shoebox sized faunarium.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


> I love my lab cages, I would never use anything different. Strong, escape proof and last forever


Me too! I love them!

If you're traveling to Baltimore in the summer, I would definitely wait until then to get your mice. There are plenty of breeders in the area that you can set up a meeting with, and many more breeders who can get mice to the Baltimore area for you to pick up. You will be able to get mice which are MUCH more healthy, more beautiful, and more fulfilling than anything you will find at petsmart!


----------



## Grim (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure what my travel plans are at the moment. I may be going up the Sykesville area to visit a friend, and can definitely detour through Baltimore to pick up some mice on my way home.
However we also might go to Chincoteague instead this summer, so I don't know yet! Playing it by ear, mostly.

I have to admit I did cave and get a few pet store females. They'll stay as pets only though, but I'm glad I did because they are tremendously sweet and having animals around helps with my anxiety. Two brindles and a sort of grey-ish color I can't identify.

Like I said though, going to hold off on breeding until I can get some really nice mice.


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Stina said:


> Are you sure there are no breeders near you?...where are you located? You may be surprised!
> 
> for cages I use converted bins and Lee's large reptile breeder cages (these are my FAVORITE...17.75" x 12" x 6.88") and a couple larger aquariums for females that aren't currently being bred.


I JUST bought one of these... how did you attach the water bottle?!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a round opening at the top for a bottle...the Lixit/Petco oval shaped 10 oz bottles fit the hole PERFECTLY (very snug fit...the mice cannot push them out or chew around them). 16 oz regular bottles fit the hole as well...but i find them too big and they annoy me...lol



> I used one of those reptile tubs as shown in the picture and the mice broke the spindles on the side and managed to escape so they went back.


It depends on your mice as to how they work....I've been using the same set of bins for years now with no one ever chewing/breaking out. I use them almost exclusively besides a couple larger tanks for non-breeding does and smaller bin cages for a couple individual bucks. Several of the ones I have have been in constant use for at least 3 years and I have not had to toss or replace a single one yet. They are IDEAL for transportation since you can put dividers in...and they stay much cleaner/easier to clean then converted sterilite type bins.


----------

